# Wtf facebook??



## secdrl (Dec 11, 2011)

I got this friend request from this girl on FB and I have absolutely no idea who it was, so I accepted it. That was a mistake. Please join me as we all figure out wtf is up with those chompers.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 11, 2011)

WOOF! 





















































fuck it, I'd get some dome.


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2011)

She has a great smile.

I want to floss her teeth.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 11, 2011)

Teeth like that, her birthday has gotta be on Easter.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> WOOF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you come out with your dick bein gone brah!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 11, 2011)

But that's not saying much...

I would pretty much hit anything with a hole and a pulse...

Well, even just a hole...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

ExLe said:


> But that's not saying much...
> 
> I would pretty much hit anything with a hole and a pulse...
> 
> Well, even just a hole...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 11, 2011)

brad1224 said:


>


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I got this friend request from this girl on FB and I have absolutely no idea who it was, so I accepted it. That was a mistake. Please join me as we all figure out wtf is up with those chompers.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 12, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I got this friend request from this girl on FB and I have absolutely no idea who it was, so I accepted it. That was a mistake. Please join me as we all figure out wtf is up with those chompers.


she's gotta eat, stick her head in a pillow and plow that shit pussy...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Dec 12, 2011)

it's a good thing she won't be smiling during sex.. right?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 12, 2011)

PITBULL915 said:


> fuck it, I'd get some dome.


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Dec 12, 2011)

yuck


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Fire marshall bill?


----------



## swollen (Dec 12, 2011)

Same thing happen to me just this mornin'!, but her grill isn't as fucked up as ur new friend, lol! But she's got a major gap goin' on.. looks like she floss's with a beach towel


----------



## secdrl (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like she could eat an Apple through a picket fence.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 12, 2011)

little guy said:


> fire marshall bill?



"lemme show ya shumtin!!!"


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 12, 2011)

good god gums!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## budiz (Dec 12, 2011)

So are we any closer to finding out the origin of your new friendship?  You know, things happen for a reason... you just need to find out that reason.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hes the father of her child


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't stop laughing. That can't be real!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 12, 2011)

OP is being used as a toothpick


----------



## secdrl (Dec 12, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Hes the father of her child


 
lol..okay.

I found out that she goes to the same gym that I do. I've said hi to her before, but that's about it..not sure how she knew my name. I'm gonna hook it up for you, LG...


----------



## secdrl (Dec 12, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I can't stop laughing. That can't be real!


 
It's real bro..theres a whole bunch more pics on her page I can post up.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 12, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Hes the father of her child


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 12, 2011)

I feel like going out and buying some chicklets gum for some reason.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^ What the hell is that?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>


No, that would be this girl:


----------



## secdrl (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL...that chick is busted!  ^^^


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 12, 2011)

Why are they using a bottle opener when she has one on her face?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to your nightmare for the next week.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Why are they using a bottle opener when she has one on her face?


You'd think so, but then she may get offended and kill him with her second mouth.


----------



## cottonmouth (Dec 12, 2011)

lol that is a terrible tooth to gum ratio.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

It's a bot seeking out your informationz!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> She has a great smile.
> 
> I want to floss her teeth.


She does.
With the small penis you have that's easy.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 12, 2011)

Well she looks just like herself.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Well she looks just like herself.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 12, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I got this friend request from this girl on FB and I have absolutely no idea who it was, so I accepted it. That was a mistake. Please join me as we all figure out wtf is up with those chompers.


 

Just shows how stupid and desperate you are, accepting shit out of the blue.


Idiot.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Just shows how stupid and desperate you are, accepting shit out of the blue.
> 
> 
> Idiot.



I had a 50/50 chance of her being smokin' hot you cum guzzling moron!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Just shows how stupid and desperate you are, accepting shit out of the blue.
> 
> 
> Idiot.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 12, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


>




dude this has to be fake!!! WTF


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>



 this ^


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

That. ^^^^


----------



## Madmann (Dec 12, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I had a 50/50 chance of her being smokin' hot you cum guzzling moron!


 

Bullshit.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

I think if I saw that chick at the gym, I'da remembered.  LOLZ


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2011)

i saw in a woman's fashion magazine that plastic surgeons fix that by putting some plastic widget gizmo thing under their top lip to fucking make it so it can't go up so far.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i saw in a woman's fashion magazine that plastic surgeons fix that by putting some plastic widget gizmo thing under their top lip to fucking make it so it can't go up so far.


 

She just needs a good strong husband or bf to punch her in the mouth a few times.  Problem solved!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 12, 2011)

Questions you need to ask yourself:

1. Does she have three holes and a pusle?
yes
2. Can you put a bag over her face?
yes
3. Can you hide her so your friends don't see her?
yes

Then you're good to go.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2011)

i live in maine. every once in a while you see a tree that's been gnawed down by a beaver. do not put your wood near that.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Questions you need to ask yourself:
> 
> 1. Does she have three holes and a pusle?
> yes
> ...


I like the way Andrew Dice Clay put it, "Two tits, a hole, and a heartbeat."


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

I say we up the cruelty...... for cruelty's sake and someone post a link to this thread on her FB page.    Someone other than me, that is.


----------



## colochine (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll do it lol send me her info secdrl!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

colochine said:


> I'll do it lol send me her info secdrl!!


 

Repped!  Do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colochine (Dec 12, 2011)

SECDRL!!!! info?


----------



## Chubby (Dec 12, 2011)

[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*Golden Rules:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*Commonsensism:* [/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"Treat people the way you'd like to be treated". [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*Buddhism: *[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"Hurt not others with that which pains yourself."[/FONT]

*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]Judaism[/FONT]*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"Thou shalt Love thy neighbor as thyself."[/FONT]

*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]Hinduism[/FONT]*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"One should always treat others as they themselves wish to be treated."[/FONT]

*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]Zoroastrianism[/FONT]*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"Whatever is disagreeable to yourself, do not do unto others."[/FONT]

*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]Confucianism[/FONT]*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"What you do not want done to yourself, do not do to others."[/FONT]

*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]Christianity[/FONT][FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]:[/FONT]*[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif] 30 AD, From the King James Version , 7:12- [/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"Whatsoever ye would that others should do to you, do ye even so to them."[/FONT]


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

Chubby said:


> [FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*Golden Rules:*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*Commonsensism:* [/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"Treat people the way you'd like to be treated". [/FONT]
> 
> ...



Anything goes answers with: stfu, show tits or gtfo you blasphemous bitch.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

And GICH!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 13, 2011)

chubby you crazy


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I say we up the cruelty...... for cruelty's sake and someone post a link to this thread on her FB page.    Someone other than me, that is.



Lol...she'll know it was me. I gotta see the chick at the gym everyday.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Lol...she'll know it was me. I gotta see the chick at the gym everyday.


Change your FB status to "deceased". Then tell her you're the twin of your dead brother and how dare she intimate that you're trying to pull one over on her and why doesn't she just go piss on your dead brother's gave if she's going to be that insensitive?

Also, buy a lot at a cemetery in case she really does want to piss on your grave since you're so fucked up that you faked your death instead of telling the beaver to go find new woods.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Bitch has got teeth like a dolpin. 

Post up her FB and we should all blow it up!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Also, buy a lot at a cemetery in case she really does want to piss on your grave since you're so fucked up that you faked your death instead of telling the beaver to go find new woods.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^ this  Wow...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 13, 2011)

show bombs or GTFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

Alright, gimme a few mins, i'll post up the link to her fb page. If she asks, I don't know who you guys are. Hahaha


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

Alright, here's the link. I'm posting from my 'smart phone,' so let me know if it doesn't work and i'll have to try later when I get home. Stephanie Lynn | Facebook


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 13, 2011)

Chubby said:


> [FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*Golden Rules:*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*Commonsensism:* [/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"Treat people the way you'd like to be treated". [/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
*Atheism: *Fuck shit up, do what you want, when you want. If it makes you happy, then its all good.

*Satanism: *Satan made me do it.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 13, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Alright, here's the link. I'm posting from my 'smart phone,' so let me know if it doesn't work and i'll have to try later when I get home. Stephanie Lynn | Facebook


 
Why couldn't this be one of facebook's suggestions with the same name? Different girl with the same name but actually smoking hot. Why God, why?

Stephanie Lynn | Facebook

^I'd hit that!


----------



## Chubby (Dec 13, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Why couldn't this be one of facebook's suggestions with the same name? *Why God*, why?
> 
> Stephanie Lynn | Facebook
> 
> ^I'd hit that!


Your behaviour and god's name don't go together.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 13, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Your behaviour and god's name don't go together.


 
What are you talking about? God wants man to reproduce and that woman right there if a perfect suitor. I am referring to the Stephanie Lynn I posted not the one that Sedcrl posted of course.


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 13, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Why couldn't this be one of facebook's suggestions with the same name? Different girl with the same name but actually smoking hot. Why God, why?
> 
> Stephanie Lynn | Facebook
> 
> ^I'd hit that!


 
facebook creepin here i come


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Your behaviour and god's name don't go together.


 

Chubby, you alright bruh?? All your posts make me feel like I should be on Dr. Phil apologizing for my life.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

thebeastijwc said:


> facebook creepin here i come


----------



## Chubby (Dec 13, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Chubby, you alright bruh?? All your posts make me feel like I should be on Dr. Phil apologizing for my life.


No need to apologize.  Just put yourself in her shoes then you will know.  It is not her fault that she looks that way.  She looks cute in her own way.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

i don't think going into her life via her fb page and making her feel bad is at all cool. annnd i'm thinking the rest of the package must be kinda hot because it doesn't seem like much has made her hold back that smile. i see some pretty nice boobs in one pic. a chuckle here that she will never see is pretty harmless, reach out and shit on her and you'll be an asshole.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think going into her life via her fb page and making her feel bad is at all cool. annnd i'm thinking the rest of the package must be kinda hot because it doesn't seem like much has made her hold back that smile. i see some pretty nice boobs in one pic. a chuckle here that she will never see is pretty harmless, reach out and shit on her and you'll be an asshole.



Agreed,
Some funny posts but she is a chic after all.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think going into her life via her fb page and making her feel bad is at all cool. annnd i'm thinking the rest of the package must be kinda hot because it doesn't seem like much has made her hold back that smile. i see some pretty nice boobs in one pic. a chuckle here that she will never see is pretty harmless, reach out and shit on her and you'll be an asshole.



I agree with this completely....anything goes behavior is not to be inflicted on the rest of the internet. She maynot be the cutest girl I have ever seen but she laughs and looks like shes having fun. Why would you want to crush that........


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Agreed,
> Some funny posts but she is a chic after all.



I'm in no way saying that anyone should give this girl any shit. I'm just poking fun.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm in no way saying that anyone should give this girl any shit. I'm just poking fun.




no one ever doubted your class mr. DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> no one ever doubted your class mr. DOMS.


You're so sweet.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm in no way saying that anyone should give this girl any shit. I'm just poking fun.



I agree. It's all in good fun. (for us) The link was posted so ppl could see the other pics, not to contact or harass the poor girl. We're better than that...


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think going into her life via her fb page and making her feel bad is at all cool. annnd i'm thinking the rest of the package must be kinda hot because it doesn't seem like much has made her hold back that smile. i see some pretty nice boobs in one pic. a chuckle here that she will never see is pretty harmless, reach out and shit on her and you'll be an asshole.




She does have nice boobs!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 13, 2011)

secdrl said:


> She does have nice boobs!



And she probelby wouldn't take your cruise money and buy handbags and dresses with

just sayin.....


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And she probelby wouldn't take your cruise money and buy handbags and dresses with
> 
> just sayin.....


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 13, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And she probelby wouldn't take your cruise money and buy handbags and dresses with
> 
> just sayin.....



ouch


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone added her yet?


----------



## Madmann (Dec 13, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Agreed,
> Some funny posts but she is a chic after all.


 
You call that thing a chick?

No that's a mutated piranha...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

those teeth belonged to Mr. Ed see....


----------



## Madmann (Dec 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Anyone added her yet?


 
I heard one of your ex-boyfriends is in love with her now.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

Or this little bitch stole them from the chimp


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I heard one of your ex-boyfriends is in love with her now.




no matter what the topic is madfordick makes it a place to talk about manlove. homo much?


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> no matter what the topic is madfordick makes it a place to talk about manlove. homo much?


 
Believe That!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 13, 2011)

thebeastijwc said:


> facebook creepin here i come


 
Yes!  Hell with all that golden rule and kindness crap!  Do it!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

i was shopping earlier today and saw this really petite brunette. she was really cute and had a nice body, was dressed very classy. i'm pretty sure a gummy smile couldn't have detracted enough from the total package to make sane people care too much. maybe this girl is just not vain enough to spend a shitload on a plastic fix for her smile to make other people happy. i believe that's called character.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 13, 2011)

I think under the right set of circumstances, anyone is capable of anything. my feeling is we all have different threshholds for different things. But surely we can all become stronger people.


----------



## colochine (Dec 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Anyone added her yet?



Didn't add her because I didn't want my profile info out lol. BUT i did send her a message with the subject LOL and the link to the thread.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> those teeth belonged to Mr. Ed see....


Same gum to teeth ratio.




colochine said:


> Didn't add her because I didn't want my profile info out lol. BUT i did send her a message with the subject LOL and the link to the thread.


 Don't. AG is the underground.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Don't. AG is the underground.


 
Hopefully she won't be able to access the link without signing up for an account. That's messed up if she finds out.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 13, 2011)

colochine said:


> Didn't add her because I didn't want my profile info out lol. BUT i did send her a message with the subject LOL and the link to the thread.


 

  This is friggin' IM GOLD!!!  Possibly the bestest thread ever!  I'm getting the greatest sadistic thrill right about now!  Well done!


----------



## colochine (Dec 13, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Hopefully she won't be able to access the link without signing up for an account. That's messed up if she finds out.



BUT hopefully she creates an account, that would be great lol.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

colochine said:


> BUT hopefully she creates an account, that would be great lol.


 
LOL. We're gonna have to create a suicide thread for her. We can put it right next to Madmanns.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 13, 2011)

You guys are all evil pricks, can I join your club?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 13, 2011)

Werd!  It's not possible to devestate and humiliate someone anonymously with the push of a button.  The internet is a wonderful thing.  Time to crush that toothey grin!


----------



## colochine (Dec 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd!  It's not possible to devestate and humiliate someone anonymously with the push of a button.  The internet is a wonderful thing.  Time to crush that toothey grin!



Lol.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 13, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Why couldn't this be one of facebook's suggestions with the same name? Different girl with the same name but actually smoking hot. Why God, why?
> 
> Stephanie Lynn | Facebook
> 
> ^I'd hit that!


 Holy shit this girl is fucking hot, I logged in just to get a quick look but DAMN! Maybe I should vacation in Canada for a little bit.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2011)

This is internet bullying at its finest boys! 


And madman, don't make me call you out in front of all of these nice people again. I wish you would go kill yourself....... then you'd be on 2 weeks later with another screen name.


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 13, 2011)

Cold-blooded  At least if she joins we can try for titty pics...


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 13, 2011)

hahahha thats faaked up!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 13, 2011)

uh oh. the whole gym is going to know secdrl's wife stepped on his cock and bought the purses n dress and he let it slide cuz she makes more money.... and he hangs out on a forum with some gay babysitter named madfordick  where all the men love trannys and the women are into anal and mango research


----------



## bigrene (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think going into her life via her fb page and making her feel bad is at all cool. annnd i'm thinking the rest of the package must be kinda hot because it doesn't seem like much has made her hold back that smile. i see some pretty nice boobs in one pic. a chuckle here that she will never see is pretty harmless, reach out and shit on her and you'll be an asshole.[/Q
> 
> I really hope dude didn't send her the link that's pretty fucked up, nobody chooses to be born with faults. Hopefully you don't have kid's born that way or worst yet have them be in a bad accident and be disfigured. Like homegirl mentioned above at least she is still carrying on with confidence which I know of good looking people not possessing. Hopefully she doesn't read this thread and does something to hurt herself, just let her be.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> uh oh. the whole gym is going to know secdrl's wife stepped on his cock and bought the purses n dress *and he* *let it slide* cuz she makes more money.... and he *hangs out on a forum with some gay babysitter named madfordick* where all the men love trannys and the women are into anal and mango research


 
LOL. Something like that..well said.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2011)

bigrene said:


> I really hope dude didn't send her the link that's pretty fucked up, nobody chooses to be born with faults. Hopefully you don't have kid's born that way or worst yet have them be in a bad accident and be disfigured. Like homegirl mentioned above at least she is still carrying on with confidence which I know of good looking people not possessing. Hopefully she doesn't read this thread and does something to hurt herself, just let her be.


 
Take that shit back to the open forum. This is anything goes beeeotch!


----------



## colochine (Dec 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Take that shit back to the open forum. This is anything goes beeeotch!



Lol this is BIG TRUE!!!!


----------



## bigrene (Dec 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Take that shit back to the open forum. This is anything goes beeeotch!



You got me there, but what I'm saying is to keep it in the circle and not bring her in it. Make fun of her fine, but send her the link is fucked up.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 13, 2011)

YouTube Video



















This^^^ pretty much sums up this thread, imo. unless you're an atheist


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 13, 2011)

bigrene said:


> I really hope dude didn't send her the link that's pretty fucked up, nobody chooses to be born with faults. Hopefully you don't have kid's born that way or worst yet have them be in a bad accident and be disfigured. Like homegirl mentioned above at least she is still carrying on with confidence which I know of good looking people not possessing. Hopefully she doesn't read this thread and does something to hurt herself, just let her be.


 
  Look, it's not like she doesn't know she has a f'ed up grin and i'm sure she's used to being teased. So, what's the BFD?!  Again, this just may be the best thread in IM history!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 14, 2011)

You're fuckin' evil, Roids!!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2011)

I like her. I think it moved.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 14, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


>


I won't be able to sleep after that.  Where the fuck do you guys get pics like that?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 14, 2011)

god see everyting


----------



## Chubby (Dec 14, 2011)

If she commits suicide because of this forum, then cops might shut down this forum.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

Chubby said:


> If she commits suicide because of this forum, then cops might shut down this forum.



That's what I was thinking also.....


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

Chubby said:


> If she commits suicide because of this forum, then cops might shut down this forum.



 sometimes your posts are so unintentionally funny that I LAUGH OUT LOUD!!!

does anybody know how to read? This section is anything goes which means.... ANYTHING GOES! It's not that hard to understand IMO....


----------



## Chubby (Dec 14, 2011)

djlance said:


> That's what I was thinking also.....


Moderators have power to intefere but they knowingly let it continue.  Atleast this is what the cops will say if they take action.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2011)

Chubby said:


> If she commits suicide because of this forum, then cops might shut down this forum.



If anyone kills themselves because of something said to them on an Internet forum, they were broken to begin with.

But I'm willing to test that theory: Why don't you go drink a big heaping glass of Drano?

Let me know how that turns out for you.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> If anyone kills themselves because of something said to them on an Internet forum, they were broken to begin with.
> 
> But I'm willing to test that theory: Why don't you go drink a big heaping glass of Drano?
> 
> Let me know how that turns out for you.



Im willing to test that theory as well. maybe we should pitch in for a gallon of Drano to send?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Im willing to test that theory as well. maybe we should pitch in for a gallon of Drano to send?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Im willing to test that theory as well. maybe we should pitch in for a gallon of Drano to send?


I'll setup a Paypal donation account.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 14, 2011)

How old is that chick? younger chicks are so sensible about their looks its crazy.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 14, 2011)

Chubby must have some connection  with this chick...he's been sticking up for her since I first posted the thread. It's AG. Why would this be a problem?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2011)

Chubby said:


> If she commits suicide because of this forum, then cops might shut down this forum.



Since she's probably not a member here do you think she'll use her psychic powers to find out what we're saying about her?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Since she's probably not a member here do you think she'll use her psychic powers to find out what we're saying about her?



couple of members have claimed of sending a link from this thread to her.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 14, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Chubby must have some connection  with this chick...he's been sticking up for her since I first posted the thread. It's AG. Why would this be a problem?



chubby is a she, but on chubbys first posts she kept posting as a he, then later on changed her story and said he is indeed a she. who knows wtf is going on between those legs, all I know is chubby has to ..............SHOW BOMBS OR GTFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> chubby is a she, but on chubbys first posts she kept posting as a he, then later on changed her story and said he is indeed a she. who knows wtf is going on between those legs, all I know is chubby has to ..............SHOW BOMBS OR GTFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Chubby don't sound like a female members name. If she does have a chubby, I want no part of it.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 14, 2011)

Lotta uphill corn landscapers up in here.


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> chubby is a she, but on chubbys first posts she kept posting as a he, then later on changed her story and said he is indeed a she. who knows wtf is going on between those legs, all I know is chubby has to ..............SHOW BOMBS OR GTFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Are you implying that chubby has tucked his junk and danced in the mirror to Goodbye horses?


----------



## secdrl (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you saying that chubby is our first confirmed tranny member?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Are you saying that chubby is our first confirmed tranny member?



I think we all know who that already is.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Cellar Door......


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Cellar Door......


Getting warmer...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Getting warmer...



mino lee?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> mino lee?



Bingo.

...

Now I'm thinking about warm transvestites....


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 14, 2011)

How do all of these threads inevitably devolve into tranny posts? More importantly, where is Exle with the tranny gifs? Cock windmill. Cockmill? Windcock?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> mino lee?



Ding ding ding!

Most recent photo:


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 14, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


>



madmans mom??????..lol


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> How do all of these threads inevitably devolve into tranny posts? More importantly, where is Exle with the tranny gifs? Cock windmill. Cockmill? Windcock?



i dont have tranny gifs but I do have this...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2011)

Chubby said:


> If she commits suicide because of this forum, then cops might shut down this forum.


 
If she does it and posts up the vid in here, then I call it a SKOAR!!!

Anyhoo, give us the address of where to mail the drano!  I'll chip in.



> couple of members have claimed of sending a link from this thread to her.


 
Make that a few.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If she does it and posts up the vid in here, then I call it a SKOAR!!!
> 
> Anyhoo, *give us the address of where to mail the drano*! I'll chip in.
> 
> ...


 

Don't worry about the Drano..I have some unopened RAWS gear that will probably put her 6 feet under.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Don't worry about the Drano..I have some unopened RAWS gear that will probably put her 6 feet under.



I have some of those as well. I was planning to use them as target practice but I'll donate them for this noble cause.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> How old is that chick? younger chicks are so sensible about their looks its crazy.



you mean sensitive. don't feel bad it's been done before... a guy from italy asked me if i had sensible nipples.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2011)

i'm sure that girl knows her smile is a bit jacked up and she still has the confidence to post numerous pics. i don't think she's going to cry buckets like it's fucking news to her.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2011)

Does Chubby have a FB page?  That might make for some entertaining e-bullying.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does Chubby have a FB page? That might make for some entertaining e-bullying.


 
lol


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does Chubby have a FB page?  That might make for some entertaining e-bullying.



Im not feeling right in the head at the moment so I say Lets Go For It!!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2011)

Reps to the person that pushes Chubby over the edge!

Double reps if it results in a closed casket funeral.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Reps to the person that pushes Chubby over the edge!
> 
> Double reps if it results in a closed casket funeral.


 
Quadruple reps if dental records are needed to identify the corpse.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

I am sure I'm not the only one thinking this...


----------



## secdrl (Dec 14, 2011)

djlance said:


> I am sure I'm not the only one thinking this...


 
You're welcome.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 14, 2011)

secdrl said:


> You're welcome.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2011)

secdrl said:


> You're welcome.


 
That was fun.  Maybe we can start a public humiliation thread and do this weekly.  You got any more ugly or handicapped people on your FB we can humiliate?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 14, 2011)

someone should friend her and suggest she becomes friends with the other girl with huge gums. angel, devil, angel, devil....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2011)

That is actually a gr8 idear.  Someone should make a fake FB account with the big-gummed chick and try to friend her.  Whilste you're at it, include a message with a link to this thread.  Nothing wrong with it.  Just some harmless fun.


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2011)

No one has ever created a FB acct named Balls McCock using a profile pic of their own cock dressed up in a mini wifebeater and baseball cap?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Reps to the person that pushes Chubby over the edge!
> 
> Double reps if it results in a closed casket funeral.





GearsMcGilf said:


> Quadruple reps if dental records are needed to identify the corpse.



unlimited reps if you take pictures of someone desecrating the corpse as well.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 14, 2011)

Chubby said:


> [FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*Golden Rules:*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]*Commonsensism:* [/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia,new times roman,times,serif]"Treat people the way you'd like to be treated". [/FONT]
> 
> ...


I forgot to include the golden rule of Islam.  Enjoy you guys 
Islam:
"No one of you is a believer until he desires for his brother that which he desires for himself."


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 14, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I forgot to include the golden rule of Islam.  Enjoy you guys
> Islam:
> "No one of you is a believer until he desires for his brother that which he desires for himself."



That's not the golden rule of Islam. The golden rule of Islam is "anybody that is not a Muslim, is an infidel and must die"


----------



## Imosted (Dec 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> god see everyting




Big, Big true. Honest post


----------



## Chubby (Dec 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> That's not the golden rule of Islam. The golden rule of Islam is "anybody that is not a Muslim, is an infidel and must die"


It has to give same messages as others.  That one is probably made up by anti-muslim media.  Besides majority of muslims follow the above golden rule.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> That's not the golden rule of Islam. The golden rule of Islam is *"anybody that is not a Muslim, is an infidel and must die*"


 

You better Believe that!! Reps.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)

Chubby said:


> It has to give same messages as others. That one is probably made up by anti-muslim media. Besides majority of muslims follow the above golden rule.


 

Here is my golden rule...


----------



## colochine (Dec 14, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Here is my golden rule...



View attachment 37581

Actually Americas golden rule...


----------



## ExLe (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 15, 2011)

ExLe said:


>


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 15, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> That's not the golden rule of Islam. The golden rule of Islam is "anybody that is not a Muslim, is an infidel and must die"


 

^werd!^


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 15, 2011)

colochine said:


> View attachment 37581
> 
> Actually Americas golden rule...


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 15, 2011)

colochine said:


> View attachment 37581
> 
> Actually Americas golden rule...


----------



## colochine (Dec 15, 2011)

Jrluz14 said:


>



exactly...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2011)

I know Chubbys real name...

But I won't give it out. Chubby, you owe me one.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Chubby said:


> It has to give same messages as others. That one is probably made up by anti-muslim media. Besides majority of muslims follow the above golden rule.


 
Why the hell do you talk so much about stupid ass religions?


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 15, 2011)

muslims very rarely show tits so they have to GTFO. burka bombs for the lose.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 15, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> muslims very rarely show tits so they have to GTFO. burka bombs for the lose.




.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 15, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crafty with pics you are


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I know Chubbys real name...
> 
> But I won't give it out. Chubby, you owe me one.


 

Give it out right now, along with any other info, FB page, etc!  We could make some great threads with this info and you know you would enjoy it too!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2011)

Can't do that, but if she does misbehave and doesn't show us her tits I may just do that.


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Give it out right now, along with any other info, FB page, etc! We could make some great threads with this info and you know you would enjoy it too!


 

This is my Jam!






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> This is my Jam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty good. It's a stage production, so it'd sound a lot better if done in a studio.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Can't do that, but if she does misbehave and doesn't show us her tits I may just do that.



I dont give a shit if she misbehaves or not but if she doesn't show tits, I want the info


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 16, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Can't do that, but if she does misbehave and doesn't show us her tits I may just do that.


 
She already has misbehaved and not displayed anything.  So, you can PM me.


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I forgot to include the golden rule of Islam. Enjoy you guys
> Islam:
> "No one of you is a believer until he desires for his brother that which he desires for himself."


 
That only applies to other Muslims silly! A kaffir ain't shit. 

"Verily, those who disbelieve (in the religion of Islam) from among the people of the Scripture (Jews and Christians) and the polytheists will abide in the Fire of Hell. *They are the worst of creatures*."
(Surah Bayyinah:6)

GICH!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> She already has misbehaved and not displayed anything.  So, you can PM me.



She hasn't returned...

*She is here....


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 19, 2011)

"Let he who is without sin cast the first toothbrush".


----------



## KelJu (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## secdrl (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL..this thread is hilarious. You gotta have thick skin to survive around here. Merciless.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 19, 2011)

Its a jungle of cement out there, in this case a cyber jungle?


----------

